# Dvorak - String Quartet 2 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This one is, again, going to short and sweet as, like the 3rd quartet, it is certainly not a favourite (to put it mildly) and overstays its welcome by a good 20 minutes. At around three-quarters of an hour it's Dvorak's second longest quartet and lacks focus and direction to these ears. Tbh there's very little to choose between all the available accounts but I'd definitely rate *the Panocha Quartet*'s recording just above the the equally more vibrant Prague quartet. The Stamitz account is hardly shoddy but they don't have the sweetness and light of the aforementioned quartets.

*Top pick - Panocha Quartet* (see comments above)]


----------

